# decoration pattern



## mariopetr (27. Aug 2003)

hallo,

da dieser thread ja noch so leer ist, mal eine frage. kennt jemand ein reales anwendungsbeispiel des decoration patterns ausser in java.io? (und bevor ihr nur mit "ja" antwortet, welches bitte?)


----------



## DTR (28. Aug 2003)

Könntest du das Pattern noch mal kurz umreißen bitte, damit ich damit wieder etwas anfangen kann?


----------



## mariopetr (2. Sep 2003)

sorry, hatte es irgendwie uebersehen. das decoration pattern besagt eigentlich nichts anderes, als das klassen mit sehr geringen aenderungen immer wieder voneinander abgeleitet werden und aufeinander aufbauen.
e.g new FormatetOutputStream(new PrintStream(new FileOutputStream)).
sinn und zweck des ganzen ist, feingranulare unterschiede _und_ kompatibilitaet ohne extreme interfaceableitungen zu erreichen.


----------

